# Resaw Corian on bandsaw jig



## Daniel (Oct 27, 2009)

For those of you working with Corian to make Pendants
This is a really easy jig that will protect your fingers when trying to cut 1/2 inch corian into two 1/4 inch thick slices.

The picture pretty much tells the details. a couple of other points that make the jig accurate.
1. cut the notch in the 2X4 with the same saw and blade that you will cut the Corian with.
2. you want a really tight fit for the Corian in the slot. i have to hammer mine in with a rubber mallet.
3. make sure you use the jig with the same side up as you cut the notch.

Since the jig is cut with the saw that will cut the corian it is automatic that the blade will be square to the corian.

cut all the way through the corian and into the 2X4 then shut off the saw. the kerf that was removed allows the two thin slices to be remove easily. basically this is just a way to hold the corina with something other than your fingers and it works very very well for me.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry wrong photo this should be the right one.


----------



## el_d (Oct 27, 2009)

Sweet, Thanks Daniel. Great Idea.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 27, 2009)

Daniel,

Thanks for sharing and thank you for providing the correct photograph.  With only four hours of sleep the last two nights, it's been a bit of a long day.  I was sitting here studying your first photograph thinking, "Okay, I thought I understood his directions but I can't see how they relate to this picture.  Boy I must be even more tired than I feel."  Anyway your second photgraph is very self explanatory and a show great idea. Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## DennisM (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for that! Have it bookmarked and filed...

Now as to the first photo, what jig is that? Looks like a jig to aid in cutting blanks thiner?


----------



## fernhills (Oct 27, 2009)

He!! HE!!! i was doing the same thing as Jim..


----------



## Penl8the (Oct 27, 2009)

Great idea, Daniel.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## byounghusband (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks to me like a jig to cut your pen blank to fit the tube.



DennisM said:


> Thanks for that! Have it bookmarked and filed...
> 
> Now as to the first photo, what jig is that? Looks like a jig to aid in cutting blanks thiner?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry folks, especially those that read the post before the first cup of coffee. I tried to delete the first photo.

Now for an explanation of the jig int he first photo. it is a blank cutting jig that cut the blank to the length of the brass tube plus 1/16th inch. I posted it a while back. not nearly as easy to make as the second one.


----------



## intillzah (Oct 28, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Sorry folks, especially those that read the post before the first cup of coffee. I tried to delete the first photo.
> 
> Now for an explanation of the jig int he first photo. it is a blank cutting jig that cut the blank to the length of the brass tube plus 1/16th inch. I posted it a while back. not nearly as easy to make as the second one.



Could you post an explanation/how-to on the first jig??

Thanks...


----------

